# Vic X-mas In July 2009 Case Swap - Recipes



## Hutch (13/5/09)

Post your recipes here for the Xmas in July 2009 Case Swap :beerbang:


----------



## Hutch (13/5/09)

OK, I'll kick things off...

*14. Hutch - Steamy Californication*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 09/05/2009
Style: California Common
Batch Size: 23 L
Boil Volume: 31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %

*Grain*
4.70 kg Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts) (3.0 EBC)
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC)
0.15 kg Cara Munich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC)
0.25 kg Medium Crystal (Bairds) (145.0 EBC)
0.06 kg Pale Choc (Bairds) (800.0 EBC)

*Hops*
26.00 gm US Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) 
30.00 gm US Northern Brewer [8.50%] (15 min) 
34.00 gm US Northern Brewer [8.50%] (0 min) 

*Misc.*
8.00 gm Gypsum, added to mash
2.00 gm Koppafloc (10min)

*Beer Profile*
Primary Fermentation Temp: 16 deg
Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Color: 30 EBC (26 -37 EBC)
Bitterness: 35 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 %

*Mash*
40Ltrs Water, Carbon-Filtered
Mash temp: 64deg C (Single-infusion, 2.5Ltrs/kg)

*Fermentation*
1 Pkgs Wyeast 2112, California Lager (2Ltr starter)
Primary fermentation Temp: 16-17 degC


----------



## Kleiny (13/5/09)

Traditional Bock (40L)

All Grain
Style: Traditional Bock

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 44.44 % 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 44.44 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 4.44 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (9.0 SRM) Grain 4.44 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 1.33 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 0.89 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.072 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.27 % 
Bitterness: 26.2 IBU 
Est Color: 18.2 SRM 

Mash

Protein rest: 55C
Single decoction, 5L boil 
Mash temp: 67C

Fermentation

12C 
Wyeast 2633 Octoberfest / Marzen


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/09)

Recipe: Hoppiness Is An IPA (Slightly Butchered)
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 57.7 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Post Boil Volume: ~25L

Ingredients:
------------

6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) 
0.13 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L 
0.10 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 
38 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) 
35 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) 
20 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) 
30 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (0 min) 
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) 
5 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter/Repitched]


Notes:
------
90 min 65C Mash
Fermented at 19C for 11 days
Added gelatine 7 days into fermentation
Measured OG: 1.062 SG
Measured FG: 1.008 SG
ABV: 7%


----------



## AUHEAMIC (13/5/09)

Australian Stout

GRAIN (mashed @ 68deg)
JW Ale 60.4%
Flaked barley 6.71%
Brown malt1 10.07%
Roasted barley 12.08%
Caramalt 5.37%
Chocolate malt 5.37%

HOPS
Millennium @ 60mins to 45IBU

Yeast
US05

OG 1.047


----------



## WarmBeer (13/5/09)

Recipe: Mild (with a little Wild)
Brewer: Brett
Style: Mild
TYPE: Extract

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 9.00 L
Measured OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 41.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 8.0 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:

------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 78.31 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (120.0 EBC) Grain 7.53 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (240.0 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
0.13 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (700.0 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
0.08 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (4.0 EBC) Grain 2.41 % 
0.06 kg Black (Patent) Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.81 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.90 %] (60 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: None

Notes:
------
Currently fermenting at 19 degrees

Was shooting for about 4.0% alc, but got too generous with the spec. grains and extract, so looking at about 5.5% abv. 


Edit: Formatting


----------



## Hutch (13/5/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Was shooting for about 4.0% alc, but got too generous with the spec. grains and extract, so looking at about 5.5% abv.



 From a Mild to an ESB. Top stuff!


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/09)

Well Mcook, It looks like our malt bills are almost identical! My recipe was based off Hoppiness, except your ABV is 1% higher. I'm assuming a better b/h efficiency yes? Im putting mine down on saturday with the hop weighout happinging before the beers come out, i can see it might get confusing otherwise! Looking forward to a taste off to almost identical beers. Except I think my hop profile is a little more complex 


AIPA - Xmas In July!
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 33.38 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.0 

Ingredients
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.7 % 
0.45 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.4 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 %
Bitterness: 59.5
Est Color: 6.6 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 18.20 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 15.11 L of water at 94.9 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
pitch dry hops at 1.024 SG for 4-5 days


----------



## [email protected] (15/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> Well Mcook, It looks like our malt bills are almost identical! My recipe was based off Hoppiness, except your ABV is 1% higher. I'm assuming a better b/h efficiency yes? Im putting mine down on saturday with the hop weighout happinging before the beers come out, i can see it might get confusing otherwise! Looking forward to a taste off to almost identical beers. Except I think my hop profile is a little more complex



Actually mine finished a bit drier than I expected, which is probably where the extra percent came from. Not 100% sure why (as most of my other beers have finished spot on, as per the recipe), it was a good healthy pitch of yeast, or maybe my mash thermometer needs checking--anyhow tasted good out of the fermenter, so fingers crossed. Hope everyone is looking forward to this hoppy taste off....  

Mal


----------



## Fourstar (15/5/09)

mcook said:


> Actually mine finished a bit drier than I expected, which is probably where the extra percent came from. Not 100% sure why (as most of my other beers have finished spot on, as per the recipe), it was a good healthy pitch of yeast, or maybe my mash thermometer needs checking--anyhow tasted good out of the fermenter, so fingers crossed. Hope everyone is looking forward to this hoppy taste off....



The battle begins! Lets just hope mine attenuates fine. I just did a Sweet stout with 1968 (on its 4th repitch) with a dismal 60% attenuation. :unsure: Just wouldnt drop any further. I hope i get my AIPA down to atleast 1.016. Prepping my yeast starter tonight to get my cream ale fired off. Once shes complete i will be right into fermenting my beast of a AIPA :icon_drunk: 

Gladiators... READY!!!!


----------



## Neill (15/5/09)

Damn i feel silly posting this after seeing the AG stuff above, but here goes anyway;

Random English Ale

Kits and bits

Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale goo
1.7kg Amber LME
500g DME/Dex mix
20g Pride of Ringwood for 15 mins
10g at Flameout
Nottingham Yeast in a starter

OG 1048

Strong ferment at 17 degrees

Hoping this one comes out clean and easy drinking - not exactly a hop monster but that wasn't what i was going for here.

Tasting great now at 1018, still fermenting furiously, this should attenuate very well.

Going to have 1 week in primary then rack it. Will be gelatined as well for clarity.

Embarrassing compared to some of the other stuff on offer here but hopefully it's drinkable :-(


----------



## Kleiny (15/5/09)

Not embarrasing at all for all we know it could be the best english random ever :icon_drunk:


----------



## Hutch (15/5/09)

Neill said:


> Embarrassing compared to some of the other stuff on offer here but hopefully it's drinkable :-(



Don't stress Neill - we all did kits at one stage (I still experiment with them). 
These swaps are a great way not only to taste a myriad of different beer styles, but also to compare the different brewing methods (Kit/extract/partial/AG).

Rest assured, you WILL want to brew AG once you taste some of the beers on offer - some experienced brewers in this swap.


----------



## Fourstar (16/5/09)

Hey Guys,

Looks like my hop schedule has changed slightly, had some leftovers, I didn't find the need to store away 5 or so grams. 1/2 way thru the boil... Its looking the goods! Extra dry hopping ahoy!

20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops -


----------



## Kleiny (16/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> 20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.1 IBU
> 20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.5 IBU
> 20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 12.2 IBU
> 20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU
> ...



:icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (16/5/09)

Kleiny said:


> :icon_drool2:




Yeah... right into the NC cube! :lol:


----------



## seemax (16/5/09)

Sadly the volume on my AG english IPA fell short and I wont have time for another AG 

So I decided to attempt a kits & mini mash...

Coopers Real Ale goo and 2kg ale plus some crystal, wheat and choc malt, topped up with 10IBU's of Northdown and Fuggles.
Fermented with Coopers Pale recultured yeast @ 18C, I had forgotten how much it smells like bubblegum.
23L minus a small loss for racking and that should get me enough for 28 longies!


----------



## Wardhog (16/5/09)

Bottled the Vienna Lager today. I had to dilute with 2L water to make sure I had enough, hopefully the difference is negligible.





Grain/Extract/Sugar



% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.0 0.05 kg. Carafa Special Germany 1.030 600

49.5 2.50 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1

49.5 2.50 kg. Vienna Malt Australia 1.037 3



Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.





Hops



Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

10.00 g. Millennium Pellet 14.40 20.5 60 min.





Yeast

-----
SafLager W34/70


----------



## Fourstar (16/5/09)

seemax said:


> Sadly the volume on my AG english IPA fell short and I wont have time for another AG
> So I decided to attempt a kits & mini mash...



You guys do realise if mine falls short you are getting a few bottles of cream ale or whatevers on tap right?!?! 
I feel sorry for the shmuck who gets stuck with a cream ale and everyone else gets an uber hopped AIPA! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/09)

*Kenzie Dunkle* - a munich dunkle style dark beer.
1kg Dark LME, 
0.9kg Light DME
0.2kg Dark crystal (caramunich III)
0.1kg Munich
0.1kg JW Ale Malt

Tettnang (4% AA) 
25g @ 60 min.
15g @ 30 min.
15g @ 2 min.

K-97 - Id like to use W2308 or W2450PC but dont have time for a lager and the other isnt in stock.


OG 1037, FG 1011, ~4%, ~15 IBU


----------



## therook (18/5/09)

Neill said:


> Damn i feel silly posting this after seeing the AG stuff above, but here goes anyway;
> 
> Random English Ale
> 
> ...




I think Leigh done a part mash or similar last year and it ended up being one of the best beers

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/09)

Neill

I think my first 2 caseswaps were Kits and bits. my last one was an extract/partial. so dont worry about it


----------



## Neill (18/5/09)

Thanks guys, hope it's okay. i'm aiming for something with very little bitterness and a big malty body - i don't know if it will be to everybody's taste :huh: but that's half the fun!


----------



## Fourstar (18/5/09)

Neill said:


> Thanks guys, hope it's okay. i'm aiming for something with very little bitterness and a big malty body - i don't know if it will be to everybody's taste :huh: but that's half the fun!



Tis, Replied Aunt Helga!

Atleast you know you're malt forward beer will balance all of those overly hopped APA's IPA's.. myself included.

:icon_drool2: 

It might just help you stand out that little more!


----------



## Fents (18/5/09)

Type: All Grain
Date: 17/05/2009 
Batch Size: 53.00 L
Brewer: Fenton 
Boil Size: 67.25 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.31 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
0.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (30 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (15 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Hutch (20/5/09)

Looking forward to this one Fents - very curious what Chinook is like as a FWH addition.
Looks remarkably similar to LCPA...


----------



## Fents (20/5/09)

me too hutchy. i've never done a fwh before so thought i should at least have a crack. not looking forward too washing 28 bottles tho


----------



## Fourstar (20/5/09)

BIGW $12.79 for 30 Coopers PETs.

I know what im doing, a quick rinse with some starsan and you're good to go!


----------



## Fents (20/5/09)

hahah you know your a lazy brewer when you buy more new bottles cause you cant be stuffed washing old ones. might just do that.


----------



## brettprevans (20/5/09)

bastard work web filter!!! just tried loggin onto craftbrewer at work so i could place an order for some stuff for the swap brew and the webfilter is blocking my login. bastards!!


----------



## brendo (20/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> bastard work web filter!!! just tried loggin onto craftbrewer at work so i could place an order for some stuff for the swap brew and the webfilter is blocking my login. bastards!!



I'm sure Ross will have a word with them on your behalf Brett!!  

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (20/5/09)

the mongrel of it is, i can still browse the site, i just cant order from it. so it like a form of torture.


----------



## Brewmeister70 (22/5/09)

Recipe: Croylsch
Brewer: Ian's Brewhouse
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Kolsch
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Wort tasted boring - light amber already and cloudy but not much flavour malt or hop-wise. Starter tasted fruity n nice though.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 49.00 L 
Boil Size: 64.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 6.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.3 EBC) Grain 93.75 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
90.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (60 min)Hops 22.1 IBU 
6.00 gm Saaz [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
58.00 ml Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.60 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Saccharification Add 28.80 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 20 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash was too hot @ 66-degrees minimum. Sparged with 42L of acidified water done quickly and used stocking to catch draf once recirc. complete. Was 78-degrees on dial. Added 5-litres to boiler to get to 1.039 from 1.042, finished at 1.045 with 70 min- boil. Cloudy and chilling overnight to rack off trub. Force heating from 8-degrees. Excess wort over yeast cake in starter needs to be racked off if in carboy, I learned. Should have maybe left the 5L out of boiler?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is fermenting at 15-degrees after starting at 17 once the yeast took off and caught me unaware.


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/5/09)

I thought it'd be easier to put my recipe in the DB so here's the link:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=783

however, it was a complete b1cth, cos the Db is not set up well for k+b - argh!


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

Hey all,

I'm gonna make a DunkelWeizen.

I got the recipe from here:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=278

My OG did not reach 1.059, it was more like 1.052. 

I didn't actually read the mashing instructions, so I ended up doing my normal routine. Mash in at 66. Mash out raised to 75ish (I think from memory), then sparge. Next time I think I'll try this "single decoction mash" thingy. Anyone think it'll make a big difference?

My first time using liquid yeast! Wyeast 3068. Hope it works! I checked it the other day and it had a great banana smell!! (Honestly don't know how a dunkelWeizen should smell/taste, but I was hoping for banana).

regards
beerDingo


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: Does anyone else think the the "search" functionality (if you can call it that), is royally screwed???? It just doesn't seem to work!

Since I'm obviously useless, and can't even do a simple search, can someone please post a link to the wiki?

Don't worry, I went through the other case swap thread and found a link... But still had to winge about the crappy "search"...


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

just look in the wiki. or link is here

edit: oops just read your post better and see that youve found it.


----------



## Fents (28/5/09)

the links permantly in my sig...


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/5/09)

Wouldn't it also be good to whack the recipes in the recipe DB and post a link?


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

+1 for that P&C.

Then we can also rate them with a star rating.


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: Woohoo, I just got another barrel next to my name!!!


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/09)

hadnt put my recipe in the db yet. linky linky


----------



## Brewmeister70 (29/5/09)

Sure hope you guys like sweet beer... Just racked my Kolsch with Polyclar and it's 1.014 still so going to give it a couple of days to come down a point or two before the big chill. I plan to counter-pressure fill the bottles and it should be a real quaffing styled beer (one of the first to be drunk, maybe?) Easily the least bitter beer I've ever made but very clean in taste. Sorry I can't be there on the day. This one will clear up very well, I reckon. :chug:


----------



## Neill (29/5/09)

mine's in the bottle as of today. looked good but had a bit of "twang" to it upon tasting, hopefully a month in the bottle will cure that. i made some extra stubbies for taste and carb testing, if it turns out to be rubbish i'll pull out of the swap - screw giving everyone totally undrinkable beer! i do have hopes for it though, going to be a big bodied malty english bitter with low hopping if all goes well.


----------



## Fourstar (29/5/09)

Neill said:


> mif it turns out to be rubbish i'll pull out of the swap - screw giving everyone totally undrinkable beer!



Just stay in, atleast we can help you acertain if there is an infection or how to improve the recipe/process if it is a failure. Most of all, what if it ends up aging well?!?

Just keep it in mate


----------



## Maple (29/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> Just stay in, atleast we can help you acertain if there is an infection or how to improve the recipe/process if it is a failure. Most of all, what if it ends up aging well?!?
> 
> Just keep it in mate


I disagree completely with you here fourstar. Not wanting to sound prudish or whatever, but if you can't be proud of what you've put forward for the offering, don't bother. I for one would not be putting in anything less than i know I'm capable of. 

Not wanting to steer people away and put them off, sure with experience and proper feedback people improve their techniques and the results get better. But if i know i made a beer as good as i could, that's what I'd be putting forth. not something that was pretty average.

but maybe that's just me...

(..or maybe I'm just spittin' chips cuz I can't make it)

ps this was not intended to take this off topic. Happy to discuss in another thread or PM me if you have you back up.... back on topic..


----------



## Fourstar (29/5/09)

i kinda agree with you on that maple (being proud of your swap beer) but ive mande plenty of beers that have turned out great with some decent maturation time which i thaught were less than average to begin with. IMO Time heals all wounds (atleast most of the time) with Kit and bits beers. If its AG however and you are trying to brew a weizen. if its junk out of the fermenter.. its going to stay junk until the keg blows dry.

Neill has a English bitter. I can assume some dark malts, crystals and some complexities going on. I'd feel it would be upsetting if my swap beer which was avg a month into bottling, was awesome in 6 months time. Again IMO.

Either way its Neills choice. If it is a slapper, he can always make up for it with the next case swap and blow us away. Atleast thats my outlook if mine ended up being crapola.

As you poined Maple. Back on topic (not that we really were off topic anyway!) ^_^ 

beers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (31/5/09)

Well my wort hit the slurry of my Cream Ale today! Heres hoping no infections or anything NQR affects my brewing schedule for this bad boy. The wort was Uber Citrusy, very mandarin like. i just wanted to drink it as-is. It has a very bright orange hue. Should make an interesting AIPA.

Cheers!


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/09)

yup mines in the fermentor as of yesterday and going nicely. I made a few adjustments on the fly so the recipe isnt exactly the same as posted. But thats a goodthing I think. the ecu (colour) is about right now i recon where as the recipe in the recipeDB was showing a bit light on in colour. so all good. I recon this will be a cracker so Im glad i made a double batch...even if i did end up with a boil over becasue i was pushing the limits of my setup.

edit: well ive just realised i may have screwed my beer slightly (or bought it back inline with what it should have been originally). I mucked up the hop schedule and instead of being 22 IBU its about 12 IBU. now originally when creating the receipe I was shooting for 15 IBU but decided that i would prefer 20 IBU...so i guess its almost back to orginbal.

any idea on how to bump the bitterness up? Im guessing boil up some more wort with say 20g of hops for 60min and add it into the fermentor?


----------



## Fourstar (2/6/09)

Holy Phwoah!

Well it looks like my ferment is going psycho! had it explode all over the top of the fermenter! Yikes! Ive never seen 1056 do this before. The cream ale went a little crazy, but nothing this big! Krausen is almost touching the gladwrap ive put on. the inside of the lid was laden with thick krausen!


----------



## Hutch (2/6/09)

Fourstar said:


> Holy Phwoah!
> 
> Well it looks like my ferment is going psycho! had it explode all over the top of the fermenter! Yikes! Ive never seen 1056 do this before. The cream ale went a little crazy, but nothing this big! Krausen is almost touching the gladwrap ive put on. the inside of the lid was laden with thick krausen!



Not surprised at all - pitching a big beer on a 1056 yeastcake!
That stuff wants to climb out of the fermenter at normal pitching rates.
Take care of your baby - sounds like a choice beer 4star!


----------



## Fourstar (2/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Not surprised at all - pitching a big beer on a 1056 yeastcake!
> That stuff wants to climb out of the fermenter at normal pitching rates.
> Take care of your baby - sounds like a choice beer 4star!



Ive pitched this size beer on a repitch of the same volume before with no ill effects. im shocked at the ferment size! It's going nuts! i use 1056 all the time with standard krausen sizes (2-3 inches) these past 2 batches have been crazy and fighting their way out! I just hope i dont have an infection!

I stroke her every night. i am praying she doesnt end up with and STD! :lol:


----------



## therook (3/6/09)

Hey guys, keep this thread for the recipe's and not everything other..........

Rook


----------



## donmateo (15/6/09)

24. Don Mateo, "Way out Weizen" - Hefeweizen

Type: All Grain
Brewed: June 4 2009
Style: Hefewiezen
Batch Size: 23 L
Boil Volume: 35 L 
Boil Time: 2 1/2 hrs, oops

Grain
2.8Kg JW Trad Ale
2.8Kg JW Wheat

Hops
17grams Hallertau Tradition German (3.7 AA) @ start boil

Yeast
Wyeast 3068 starter - thanks Chris.


OG - 1052
FG - 1009
Bottled : 14 June 2009

Single infusion mash @ 65-67 degC, extra long boil to hit right gravity because I mashed with way too much water and didn't realise. Pitched starter @ 24 degC -> overnight to about 20 degC. After that temp between 18degC & 20degC.


----------



## lucas (16/6/09)

Recipe: Smoked Chocolate Porter
Brewer: lucas
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 26.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 39.60 % 
2.50 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 24.75 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 14.85 % 
1.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 12.38 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.48 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (90 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Potassium Metabisulfite (Mash 12.0 hours) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 10.10 kg

Notes:
------
carafa and pale chocolate ground separately and cold steeped overnight. stirred into mash at first sparging. boil done in 50L kettle, boiled for about an hour to evaporate some wort then topped up with more run off from the mash. probably about 50L preboil, final volume around 42L. NFI what the og was (too lazy to check), FG is a little high at about 1.015-1.020. yeast used was about 2 cups of slurry of wyeast scottish ale yeast (dont know the number off hand)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (28/6/09)

Ok I know this was supposed to go up a lot earlier.

Now at first glance this looks like one of those really complicated, well crafted, highly developed recipes ... but the more experienced will realise this is commonly known as "what do I have left over in the grain bin again?", and same story with the hops.

BTW this one is best drunk young so drink it soon.

pdf attached:

txt version below:

Recipe: Wiez Amber
Style: 15B. Dunkelweizen


Target Volume [ltr]: 28.00 Alcohol By Volume: 6.09%

Estimated Original Gravity[SG]:	1.061 Estimated Final Gravity[SG]:	1.015
Estimated Attenuation:	75.00% Estimated Mash Efficiency:	70.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 14.58 Colour [SRM(EBC)]: 17.29 (34.06)
Balance: 0.500 BU:GU ratio: 0.241


Fermentables
Type Gravity [SG] Gravity(%) Weight [gms] Weight(%)
Cara-Pils/Dextrine 1.006 10.28% 900.00 11.02%
Crystal Malt Dark (Bairds) 1.003 4.52% 400.00 4.90%
Crystal Malt Medium (Bairds) 1.002 3.49% 300.00 3.67%
Maris Otter Malt (Bairds) 1.008 12.42% 1000.00 12.24%
Munich II Malt (Weyermann) 1.010 15.73% 1300.00 15.91%
Wheat Caramel Malt (Weyermann) 1.002 3.99% 380.00 4.65%
Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 1.030 49.56% 3890.47 47.62%


Hops
Type AA(%) IBU IBU(%) Weight [gms] Time(minutes)
Brewers Gold 8.00% 3.00 20.58% 5.00 60.00
Hallertau Hersbrucker 2.10% 3.93 26.99% 25.00 60.00
Perle 6.00% 7.64 52.43% 17.00 60.00


Yeast
Type 
Weihenstephan Weizen - Wyeast 3068 

View attachment Brewtoolz___Print_Recipe__Wiez_Amber.pdf


----------



## therook (9/7/09)

As requested

Wazza's 3 Shades of Stout

Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 32.96 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 73.5 % 
0.50 kg Brown Malt (268.0 EBC) Grain 9.8 % 
0.35 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (500.0 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
27.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.20%] (60 min) Hops 29.5 IBU 
9.00 gm Target [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.044 SG (1.036-1.050 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.007-1.011 SG)
Estimated Color: 71.7 EBC (49.3-88.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 38.1 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) 


Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.1 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 94.7 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Normally use NB hops but wanted to use up the POR and as its only for bittering who gives a dam

Rook


----------



## brendo (13/7/09)

Sorry guys, I was a bit tardy getting this one up. Slightly tweaked version of Tony's LCBA from the recipe database.

I no chilled this one, so it lost a lot of the profile from the 20 and 0 min additions. Next time I do an NC batch, I will swap out to ultra late hopping (french press). If you are chilling this one, then the recipe should pretty much be good to go as is.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Big Bright Ale
Brewer: Brendo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 67.57 % 
1.80 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (7.9 EBC) Grain 19.46 % 
0.60 kg Carapils/Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.49 % 
0.60 kg Wheat Malt (Joe White) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.49 % 
34.00 gm B Saaz [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold 6/2/06 [9.50 %] (60 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
26.00 gm B Saaz [7.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 24.12 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 13.51 L of water at 97.2 C 75.6 C


----------



## scott_penno (13/7/09)

6. sappas - Better Red Than Dead Irish Red Ale

Recipe: Better Red Than Dead II 23L - 2009-06-05
Brewer: Scott
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 28.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 55.45 % 
1.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 27.72 % 
0.60 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 11.88 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.96 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1182.0 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
42.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (45 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
26.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.17 L of water at 75.5 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.38 L of water at 91.8 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Bottled 20/06/2009
Best after 18/07/2009


----------



## seemax (13/7/09)

Well I brewed the Fourstar inspired AIPA on Friday.. ended up doing a mix of JW munich/JW cara/Wey Caramunich... up to 70IBU with tomahawk, chinook, amarillo and cascade. Shame about the US hop prices... getting a tad pricey to brew high IBU beers with loads of flavour. Fermentation appears to have slowed after only 2 days @ 20C. Will check SG and sample in few days.... hmmm can't wait.

With any luck next year I can harvest enough home grown hops ...


----------



## Leigh (13/7/09)

Thought I'd already posted this one...sorry guys...

This is by far the simplest recipe I make!

*11. Leigh - Australian Plain Jane Lager*

1 x 1.5kg Beermakers Draught
1 x 1kg Brewcraft #12 Superbrewbooster (aka corn syrup)

15g POR @ 10min (boiled in beermakers draught + water)

Saflager S-23 (proofed)

Fermented 2 1/2 weeks @ 11 degrees
Diacetyl Rest 24 h @ 20 degrees
Lagered 3 weeks @ 2 degrees


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/09)

Leigh said:


> Thought I'd already posted this one...sorry guys...
> This is by far the simplest recipe I make!
> *11. Leigh - Australian Plain Jane Lager*
> 1 x 1.5kg Beermakers Draught
> ...



Kudos mate! As i said.. slight twang but for something this light and being kit based im suprised it was there in such a small amount! Borderline AG SMASH territory dude. When are you getting into AG? cant wait to taste your beers then!


----------



## Leigh (13/7/09)

2 weeks hopefully...just working out my grain bill and how the rig works :chug:


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/09)

Leigh said:


> 2 weeks hopefully...just working out my grain bill and how the rig works



:icon_drool2: .. sweet. Plenty of decent beers on here mate. please dont be another DSGA cherry popper.... PLEAAASSEEE! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (13/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> :icon_drool2: .. sweet. Plenty of decent beers on here mate. please dont be another DSGA cherry popper.... PLEAAASSEEE! :icon_cheers:



Nah...always wanted to do an Alt...Just deciding between Batz version or Rooks version.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/09)

+1 for rooks alt. its yum.


----------



## therook (14/7/09)

Leigh said:


> Thought I'd already posted this one...sorry guys...
> 
> This is by far the simplest recipe I make!
> 
> ...




This recipe must have taken you many sleepless nights to work out Leigh :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## Leigh (14/7/09)

therook said:


> This recipe must have taken you many sleepless nights to work out Leigh :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Rook



It's hard work balancing tins of goo 

As I said elsewhere, I've made this one again with an extra 250g DME just to lift it a little...that will be the last iteration on this recipe for me :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (14/7/09)

therook said:


> This recipe must have taken you many sleepless nights to work out Leigh :icon_chickcheers:
> Rook



Such a simple recipe done so well. no fusels, liiight fruityness (can be expected with dry lager yeast) and really clean on the palate. Just goes to show, if you are good with your processes, you can make decent beer from anything!


----------

